# Good dog toys for GSD?



## guatemama07 (Nov 28, 2011)

Hi, I'm new here (to the forum and this is my first GSD) and did a search but could not find what I was looking for.

What are some recommendations for good toys for an adult GSD? We have a new dog and she is a power chewer! She has great ball drive and just gets so excited that she tears toys up. In the pet supply store I looked for "extra strong" toys. Got special tennis balls made "extra tough" but she bit through that--and a Kong brand "extreme" frisbee which she has also bitten through. This is when I am playing with her; I don't leave her unsupervised with these things. I am working on the "drop it" command with her and she is doing OK, but she's really just having fun being excited after she retrieves the toy.

Are there any brands of toys or recommended products I could get her? I want her to have some things she can have fun with.


----------



## MamaTank (Nov 27, 2011)

I have a Power Chewer myself. Caesar does alright with the big black Kong (we put peanut butter and kibble in it, then freeze it to make it last longer), lots of knuckle bones, and I am about to order a GoughNuts toy for him to see if that works. Supposedly it's super tough, and they will replace it if it gets chewed through. 
I found it here: indestructable dog toys, tough chewers, tough toys, nylabone,goughnuts, water wubba, bumper, float, floating, water, retriever, chuck it, chuckit, hugglehounds, clyde the bear, rabbit, squirrel, water bottle cruncher, boomer, ball

For fetching, I use regular tennis balls, but I never leave them with him, because he will destroy them in seconds.


----------



## shaner (Oct 17, 2010)

What about a baseball? It's soft enough it won't hurt her teeth, but hard enough that it should take her a long time to rip it apart. My dog also rips apart tennis balls, but she doesn't eat them, so I let her have them, then I just pick up the pieces later. 

A pet store near us sells a frisbee that's apparently indestructible. It comes with a lifetime warranty on it. It's a pretty solid rubber, but it has enough give that it shouldn't be able to be chewed up. Cedar destroyed it in a couple months. We took it back and got another one for free, and within a month she had 2 small holes in the new one as well.


----------



## marshies (May 18, 2011)

For my puppy, the chewing and playing toys are different.
For chewing, I'm giving things like knuckle bones and elk antlers. 
The toys for playing will get put away at the end of the playing session, so they don't need to be bullet proof. 
I've heard eGGe toys to be a good toy for dogs who like to chew. The shape is awkward so the dogs have a difficult time picking it up.


----------



## MamaTank (Nov 27, 2011)

marshies said:


> For my puppy, the chewing and playing toys are different.
> For chewing, I'm giving things like knuckle bones and elk antlers.
> The toys for playing will get put away at the end of the playing session, so they don't need to be bullet proof.
> I've heard eGGe toys to be a good toy for dogs who like to chew. The shape is awkward so the dogs have a difficult time picking it up.


Ooh, thank you for reminding me about antlers! 
Deer antlers work just as well as elk. A bone the same size as the antler Caesar last had would have lasted about 2 hours before it was completely destroyed. The antler lasted about 2 weeks before it was small enough for me to throw out.


----------



## spidermilk (Mar 18, 2010)

My dog *loves* his Cuz ball, but it has taken a bit of a beating and if your dog is extreme he could probably destroy it. Some people report that their dogs really love the Orbee balls- I've seen them in the store and they seem harder/tougher than the Cuz.

If your dog likes to tug then maybe buy some cheap fleece (on sale at a fabric store) and cut it into long strips and then braid them together and knot it at both ends. My dog loves tugging this and if it gets a little torn up I just cut off the messed up part and tie it shorter.

I'm not sure that any toy will last forever. A few months ago I got Dax a Jolly Egg thinking it looked very tough. It is tough, but I can already see pretty extreme bite marks on it- it should last a long time though.


----------



## qbchottu (Jul 10, 2011)

My dogs love:
-Jolly balls (only used on carpet or outside though...hardwood will drive you nuts)
-heavy duty tugs and rope toys
-anything made out of jute or synthetic bite suit material (Whisk goes nuts tugging with these. reminds him of bite work I think )
-bully sticks, antlers, RMBs
-kongs of all shapes and sizes (wubba, football, stick on a rope, original kong etc)
-Any Cuz type toys. They have about 4 or 5 different toys (Bad Cuz, Kitty, Rings, Bones) from that same company and each one is a big hit. They last really long too.
-Chuckit
-fuzzy toys (they get taken away after playtime though)
-anything round and squeaky


----------



## CarrieJ (Feb 22, 2011)

I avoid squeaky toys because my GSD has to live with two cats and a little weasel terrier.
I don't want the pitch of the toy to get her more excited and think if she gets rough with the weasel and the weasel squeaks; to shake that would be bad. I think it's a prey drive thing.
That being said, I like the rope toys, those tire looking tug things. I have a weird kong rubber chicken that makes a duck *ahem cough* fart sound that's not high pitched. And, can't forget the jolly ball. Actually any ball, my dog is crazy ball driven.

Her favorite though, is summertime and the kiddie pool. The best ten bucks I've ever spent at Toys R Us.


----------



## Cdn_Cuda (Oct 26, 2011)

Without a doubt Kenzie's favorite toy is a jolly ball. It's about the size of a basket ball with a rope toy in the middle. She shakes it, tugs it, chews it and chases it. One of the best toys I've bought. The ball is rubber and fairly soft, so it's not likely to maim anyone if your shepherd likes to shake it.


----------



## Sambuca (Mar 13, 2010)

Sam's favorite toys are his Jolly Ball (big blue ball with a handle on it) and his West Paw Frisbee. The frisbee does eventually wear a hole in it but it has a guarantee so your pet store should replace it.

For a smaller ball we use the Chuck-It rubber ball as it's virtually indestructable.


----------



## ShadowBandit (Oct 26, 2011)

As for soft toys/plushies, I buy mine at the dollar store or Targets $1 area, that way if its destroyed in then minutes it wasn't expensive. Also Target had for $5 a rubber stick that has held up so far!


----------

